# Mínimas altas em Portalegre



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 20:56)

Em 2003 bateu o recorde de temperatura mínima, em relação a todas as outras estação meteorológicas portuguesas: 32 graus mesmo na hora mais «fresca» da noite. E têm sido muitos os verões, ao longo de alguns anos, em que vejo esta cidade ter mínimas de 25,26,27...  São valores de mínima que apenas vejo nas zonas mais quentes, do Vale do Guadiana, do Tejo e do Douro.Uma vez que está num ponto alto no Alentejo, bem no interior, porque razão atinge tais valores? Será por causa do solo que absorve bastante calor e irradia todo essa massa calorífica à noite e de forma lenta? Será que é uma zona abrigada?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 21:28)

Bela questão !
Na verdade, por vezes Portalegre tem mínimas de *25 ºC* e máximas de apenas *31 ºC*, por exemplo, o que é bastante confuso.
Mas o que mais me confunde é o facto de logo no dia seguinte já ter uma amplitude térmica muito grande, com uma mínima muito mais baixa e uma máxima mais alta.
Parece ser um sítio de grande instabilidade das temperaturas mínimas.
A verdadeira razão para isto acontecer, não sei, até porque a altitude da cidade de Portalegre ronda os 500 m.
Nesses dias, penso que nem esteve nenhuma nebulosidade à noite, ou se esteve deve ter sido muito pouca, o que por si só não explica estes valores.
A cidade nem me parece ficar num vale, portanto a hipótese de abrigo por um vale também já me parece estar excluída.

Aguardemos pela opinião de mais membros...


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 21:39)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Bela questão !
> Na verdade, por vezes Portalegre tem mínimas de *25 ºC* e máximas de apenas *31 ºC*, por exemplo, o que é bastante confuso.
> Mas o que mais me confunde é o facto de logo no dia seguinte já ter uma amplitude térmica muito grande, com uma mínima muito mais baixa e uma máxima mais alta.
> Parece ser um sítio de grande instabilidade das temperaturas mínimas.
> ...



Boa noite.
Realmente, até tive lá há pouco tempo e aquilo tem fases.
Embora não me lembre que tenha ocorrido assim uma grande variação de amplitudes térmicas de um dia para outro, acredito no que dizes, pois como referi, não me lembro bem desse pormenor.
O que posso assegurar é que basta subir um pouco a Serra de S. Mamede para notar boas variações de temperatura e humidade. Bastam uns 10 minutos ou menos de estrada a subir a Serra saindo de Portalegre para notar boas variações, como por exemplo a diferença entre estar num local relativamente seco e noutro já a registar o ponto de orvalho!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2007 às 21:55)

Portalegre e região envolvente a Norte (mapa do GoogleEarth, com a amplição das elevações em 3X); para Sul estende-se uma área com predomínio de planícies, ligeiramente onduladas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 22:03)

Eu sabia que havia ondulações, não fazia ideia é que eram tão acentuadas ! 
Portalegre está rodeada de ondulações de terreno que chegam a 300 m !
Deve ser mesmo devido à protecção dos ventos por parte das encostas que justifica estas diferenças de temperatura.
Assim, já tem perfeitamente justificação, porque a cidade está num vale muito mais abrigado do que aquilo que eu pensava...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 22:09)

Gerofil disse:


> *(mapa do GoogleEarth, com a amplição das elevações em 3X)*



Gerofil, tenho uma dúvida.
O que é que isto significa? Que o relevo apesentado na tua foto foi exagerado em 3 vezes para melhor evidenciar a ondulação do terreno?
Se sim, explica-me como posso fazê-lo no programa, se fazes favor.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 22:21)

Aí está uma boa explicação ( está abrigado)! Mas para quem está lá aquilo parece realmente bastante exposto. No entanto, do lado direito, segunda essa imagem, nota-se algum relevo notório, que abriga Portalegre dos ventos de Norte.


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2007 às 22:38)

Mais importante parece-me, as serras que se estendem a Este de Portalegre com 1000 metros de altitude. Pode que haja um efeito forte do Foehn...


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 22:45)

Minho disse:


> Mais importante parece, as serras que se estendem a Este de Portalegre com 1000 metros de altitude. Pode que haja um efeito forte do Foehn...



Na minha opinião, isso aconteceria se as montanhas ficassem a Oeste e não a Leste. Em montanhas algo paralelas à costa esse efeito é notório como em Sintra. Do lado Oeste tempo húmido, do lado Leste, tempo soalheiro.
Em relação a Portalegre, o efeito Fohen, faria mais sentido se as montanhas ficassem portanto do lado oposto ( pois os ventos húmidos predominantes também são de Oeste e não de Leste) e assim protegida e virada para Leste ficaria abrigada e receberia a influência do fenómeno Fohen.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2007 às 22:48)

Esses valores elevados da temperatura mínima no Verão são registados na estação meteorológica, outras áreas da cidade podem ter um comportamento algo diverso. Seria, por isso, interessante saber a localização exacta e a morfologia envolvente da estação meteorológica.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 23:27)

Dan disse:


> Esses valores elevados da temperatura mínima no Verão são registados na estação meteorológica, outras áreas da cidade podem ter um comportamento algo diverso. Seria, por isso, interessante saber a localização exacta e a morfologia envolvente da estação meteorológica.



Sem dúvida que é uma questão pertinente e que se poderá pôr ao INM.


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 20:08)

Segundo um membro de Portalegre que costumava vir ao fórum no inverno, a estação de Portalegre não fica na cidade mas sim na serra de São Mamede.


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2007 às 14:40)

A meu ver, o motivo principal é o relevo da zona, e por a estação estar num ponto alto, que em grande partes das situações EVITA a influência da INVERSÃO TÉRMICA NOCTURNA.

ou seja, o arrefecimento nocturno do solo, e consequentemente da camada da atmosfera imediatamente acima. portanto, em noites limpas, o perfil de temperatura perto do solo, em vez de diminuir com a altitude, aumenta, por o solo arrefecer mais né? agora, em locais nao planos, e pontos altos (serras montanhas), estão mais "abrigados" da inversao nocturna. ao contrario de zonas baixas e particularmente de vales! basta ver mapas de minimas em noites calmas normais  e ver as estaçoes que arrefecem mais.. 

e é a coisa mais normal do mundo em noites de ceu limpo subirmos em altitude e a temperatura subir..

se formos ver series temporais da estaçao de portalegre, ha de se assemelhar na forma à das penhas douradas nos picos frios e quentes, e mtas vezes ser completamente diferente nas minimas em relaçao a estaçoes proximas alentejanas.

onde quero chegar é que pela altitude, e tambem certamente por mais motivos particulares da orografia da regiao, a temperatura em Portalegre obedece basicamente a situaçao sinoptica geral, e as minimas nao sao mt sensiveis ao arrefecimento nocturno local, ao contrario de estaçoes como Evora ou Beja, que mesmo em vagas de calor, teem noites mais frescas.

Portanto nao acho que sejam factores do tipo estar abrigado de vento ou isso. antes pelo contrario, talvez até o vento seja como ja aqui foi dito e bem muito importante com efeito de Fohen, pois em situaçoes quentes o vento sopra do quadrante leste, e a leste de portalegre ha terrenos altos, logo o ar é forçado a descer e aquecer..

portanto a meu ver, palavras chave a pesquisar para compreender:

- inversão nocturna
- camada limite
- efeito de Fohen


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2007 às 22:37)

rozzo disse:


> A meu ver, o motivo principal é o relevo da zona, e por a estação estar num ponto alto, que em grande partes das situações EVITA a influência da INVERSÃO TÉRMICA NOCTURNA.



Já agora, aproveito para perguntar se sabes se é "politica oficial" do IM colocar as suas estações em locais onde se evite ou atenue quando possível o efeito da inversão térmica?

E já agora também, era interessante saber se essa estação de Portalegre, situada na serra de São Mamede, reflecte as mínimas na cidade de Portalegre.


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2007 às 23:12)

Fil disse:


> Já agora, aproveito para perguntar se sabes se é "politica oficial" do IM colocar as suas estações em locais onde se evite ou atenue quando possível o efeito da inversão térmica?
> 
> E já agora também, era interessante saber se essa estação de Portalegre, situada na serra de São Mamede, reflecte as mínimas na cidade de Portalegre.



bom nao ha de ser exactamente igual ao da cidade, mas imagino que nao seja mt diferente.. deve reflectir bastante digo eu! que diga quem la mora 

qto a primeira pergunta, acho que nao tem nada a ver, é mm microclima da regiao, cada sitio tem o seu. eu acho que lisboa tb é por exemplo no inverno mt pouco susceptivel de grandes arrefecimentos nocturnos, ou seja, so faz frio a serio mesmo por advecçao,ou seja com massas de ar mm frio, no entanto a poucos km's de lisboa ha sitios onde ha grandes arrefecimentos nocturnos.
qd muito, e isto acho que por questoes mm de dificuldades de arranjar sitios onde deixem o IM instalar as estaçoes, sao obrigados a colocar um pouco "onde sobrar espaço". e isto é notorio em algumas estaçoes que se calhar tao em "buracos" ou sitios demasiado extremos (a antiga de leiria diria eu, carrazeda de anseas, e mais algumas). nao é que nao representem o que la esta a acontecer, se ta frio, ta mesmo, mas algumas nao sao totalmente representativas do clima da regiao realmente. mas acho que nao é o caso da de portalegre.. digo eu é claro

alias, ha mais umas quantas no alto alentejo, nao com valores como a de portalegre, mas que apresentam comportamento semelhante em noites de vaga de calor, e tambem sao em zonas com algum relevo.. portanto é normal.. mas realmente portalegre é mt particular!


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2007 às 00:38)

Excelente explicação Rozzo!!
Uma lufada de ar fresco!


----------



## HotSpot (5 Nov 2007 às 11:48)

Existem microclimas por todo o lado e o rozzo tem razão em relação a Lisboa. Eu aqui tenho um microclima "tramado", o das minimas à noite.

Por exemplo a média das minimas destes 5 primeiros dias de Novembro é de *6,8ºC* enquanto em Lisboa a média das minimas em Janeiro não baixa dos *10ºC*

A distância são uns meros 15 km.


----------

